# Help just had a kitten attacked by a Pitt Bull!!!



## Mollie (Jul 10, 2011)

Apparently the dogs teath were worn down from chewing on something because there are no extermal injuries. But I am worried about internal injuries! The dog was a stray, well I think it is one of my neighbors dogs, but any how the dog is now in the custody of animal control. The kitten I believe is in  shock it keeps shakeing. The dog was Biting the kitten around the chest area. His breathing seems a little labored but he is sleeping now. Does anyone know any other signs of internal dammage that I should be looking for? Please help this is my son's kitten!
Mollie


----------



## elevan (Jul 10, 2011)

Go to the vet NOW!

Dogs in general tend to shake their "prey" and pit bulls have one heck of an ability to shake.

The vet will be able to tell you very quickly if it can be saved or should just be put down.  Please don't let the kitten suffer - take it to the vet right now!

eta: Keep it warm while you're taking it to the vet.  Shock can kill it too.

  I'm hoping that it'll be all right but you REALLY need to go to the vet.


----------



## Mollie (Jul 10, 2011)

Thank you I will get ready and go asap!
Mollie


----------



## Mollie (Jul 10, 2011)

We got back from the Vet's office a little while ago. I had to get on here and let you guys know that he is ok! X-rays came back clear. We do have to kep him quiet for q couple of days though just in case there is a slow bleederhis gut some where. He is eting and drinking so that is also a good sign. I am just thankfull that the dog had no teeth and that I was here to get the dog off of him. By the looks of the dog she was going to kill him if she could. I have him in a large dog crate right now and he is chillin by the fan that I have on. So thank you for your concern Elevan.. 
Mollie


----------



## GOATBOOTS (Jul 10, 2011)

Oh, so glad she will be ok.  I wish people would be more responsible with their dogs.


----------



## elevan (Jul 10, 2011)

I am so glad that there aren't any apparent internal injuries  

Keep us posted.  And keep in contact with animal control...if they find the owner - send the vet bill to them.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 10, 2011)

Glad to hear that your kitten is doing ok. I hope he ends up being just fine.


----------



## Lizzie098 (Jul 10, 2011)

I am so happy he is ok!    I agree, find that owner and send him that vet bill!


----------



## Mollie (Jul 10, 2011)

I found the owner before I went to the Vet's office so they followed me there and paid the bill. However I have noticed this afternoon that another one of our kittens is missing (we had 7). I'm wondering if that darn dog didn't get it before I got up this morning. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it is ok but i'm not sure. It has been hours and still no signs of him. 
The other kitten who went to the Vet's is doing great, his name is CeeLo, My 10 yr old named him. He loves that little kitten so mush and was devostated this morning to find out that he had been attacked. I'm just glad I had some good news to give him. I put CeeLo's brothers and sisters in the dog crate with him for tonight. They all seem to love being together. Three of our kittens are from one mom and four were from another, but don't tell them that! They don't know the difference they all love eachother. I would try to get a pic of them in the morning but I think this post is the same as BYC  and you have to have so many posts before you can put a pic up.
Well it's getting late I think I might turn in soon. Hopefully my morning won't be as eventfull as this one was.
Mollie


----------



## Mollie (Jul 10, 2011)

Oh and yes I agree I wish people would be more responsable with thir dogs also. Especially Pitts (sorry for any Pitt fans out there) thats just my opinion.
Mollie


----------

